# Wow!



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: Hello and :welcome: to Archery Talk GutPiles. Have fun here.


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Digging in is a good place to start, but don't be afraid to ask if you can't find what you are looking for. It's all about archers helping archers on here. Welcome to AT and don't be shy, jump in feet first.:tongue:


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm a newbie too - but everyone is really nice here and helpful with answering questions! Welcome and Enjoy!!


----------



## Diamond7Liberty (Nov 6, 2006)

:welcome: to Archery Talk from a rewarded member from Canada:canada:Greatest archery site on the net.:first:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Welcome*

:embara: Glad too have ya aboard. Do the search search search and the FAQ FRQ FRQ. That will help you out a lot.:wink: Then if you don't get an answer there ASK ASK ASK and some one will give you an answer. It mite not be the right one. But you have too sort out the bad from the good.:secret: There is lots of good stuff on here thats for sure. Lots of good folks.:embara: Have fun and practice practice practice. AC


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Welcome to AT!

Mitch


----------



## 2066 (Jan 4, 2003)

Welcome To The Forum! :bounce: 

Take Care and Shoot Straight!


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------

